# We have a winner - barely



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

There was a tie this month and it was very hard to decide I had to ask for some outside help. The consensus was that Bob Dylan's picture was a perfect retrieving picture. Exactly what I was expecting from most members, since I know a lot of our dogs don't hunt. And the picture itself was well taken. The picture by Nash666 was also well taken, but it was completely unexpected. Who would expect a golden to retrieve another golden and a human. And that is why ultimately the winner is...

Nash666


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats. That is such a fun picture.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

great picture, well deserved!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIIONS!!!!! *
I thought your picture was a winner from the beginning.............


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats to* Nash 666*, as well as the runner up *Bob Dylan*.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great picture!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats! Can't wait to see next month's topic =)


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

that picture made me smile
congratulations


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*Congrats*

There were so many great pics. You had a difficult job.

If I remember correctly, the winner picks November's theme.

Has that been done already ?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats....both of those were awesome pictures!


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

That is adorable, Congrats!!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Hooray!!!!! I voted for you Nash (and I was torn between you and Bob Dylan) but that was SUCH a fun pic.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats! That's a great picture and I definitely had a hard time choosing this month. I don't even remember the one I ended up voting for! I can't wait to hear next month's theme.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen (Jun 20, 2010)

*An idea*

I love browsing the photo contest entries. I had an idea, don't know if anyone else might agree . . .but I think it would be great to have all of the monthly winners beginning January 2010 through October posted in one thread (with theme). 

Not only would it be easier to focus on some of these fabulous winning pics, but we could vote in December for the 2010 Best Photo Evah. Just an idea.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the votes guys, wasnt on over the weekend, didnt see the voting.....Bob Dylan's photo was great as well.......Nitro & Nash were rewarded with a new bone yesterday..... Nitro started caring for Nash @ an early age..... I like Ordinary Ellen's idea of one post for all 12 photos too!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS-great picture.


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

Well done i forgot to vote but they are good winners .


----------

